# золотарев



## zahvataeff (18 Июн 2009)

Прочитал на сайте биографию Владислава Золотарева. его сочинения играл во время учебы в музучилище. С тех пор особое отношение к нему и недавно нашел статью в "Коммерсантъ" о том, что "свой трагический конец Владислав Золотарев нашел именно на украинской земле, в черкасской Смеле", в то время, как в биографии написано, что он покончил жизнь самоубийством в Москве... или автор статьи из коммерсанта или автор биографии на этом сайте не до конца знают о месте его смерти... или в Смеле жили его родители? кто может прояснить ситуацию - буду благодарен!


----------



## IV-4-04 (5 Июл 2009)

Если вы читали статью немецкой исследовательницы жизни Вл.Золотарева И. Клаузе, опубликованную на американском сайте - значит вы обладаете правдивой и точной информацией.


----------



## Alexandr (3 Янв 2010)

По жизни и творчеству Вл.Золотарева очень много открытых вопросов...


----------



## Volodymyr (4 Янв 2010)

IV-4-04 писал:


> опубликованную на американском сайте


О каком сайте идет речь? Сообщите, пожалуйста!


----------



## Peter Stetsyuk (4 Янв 2010)

*Volodymyr*,
Был недавно американский сайт, но что то теперь на него не выйти, может выключили за неуплату. Вообще текст пришлось исправлять, так как очень много было ошибок, в том числе и стилистических. Вот здесь исправлено: Биография Владислава Золотарева


----------



## Мишаня 777 (10 Янв 2010)

*Peter Stetsyuk*,
скажите, пожалуйста, это Вы редактировали биографию Золотарева?


----------



## Alexandr (17 Апр 2010)

Вышла новая книга о Вл.Золотареве.
Может ли кто-то поделиться впечатлениями о книге?


----------



## Peter Stetsyuk (17 Апр 2010)

Мишаня 777 писал:


> Peter Stetsyuk,скажите, пожалуйста, это Вы редактировали биографию Золотарева?


Да


----------



## zahvataeff (18 Апр 2010)

а что за книга вышла о Золотареве? кто автор? я разговаривал с Липсом о Владиславе Андреевиче. через 2 недели планирую закончить фильм о нем. поэтому, если кто подскажет что за книга - буду признателен...


----------



## Софья (18 Апр 2010)

2010 год издательство Николо-Погост, автор Сергей Чуянов "Наедине с душой". Это книга с воспоминаниями и письмами Золотарёва автору. Вышла, или готовится к выходу книга или сборник материалов о Вл.Золотарёве "Жизнь и судьба", кажется составитель Серотюк.


----------



## Peter Stetsyuk (18 Апр 2010)

zahvataeff писал:


> через 2 недели планирую закончить фильм о нем


Да, хотелось бы посмотреть фильм. Сообщите когда все будет готово и как его можно будет достать или может посмотреть в онлайне?


----------



## Alexandr (18 Апр 2010)

Как можно заказать книги?


----------

